# Upgrading radio



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Has there been any leaks of radio files or ruu with better radios

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

We have a locked bootloader so we won't be able to update the radio except for OTA releases, and leaked OTA's


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

P3droid is working on a way to update without losing ROOT.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> P3droid is working on a way to update without losing ROOT.


Has there been any updates released, or leaks yet?


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Delete post


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Not true on the X we flashed radios from other leaked os.


eraursls1984 said:


> We have a locked bootloader so we won't be able to update the radio except for OTA releases, and leaked OTA's


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Not released because you loose root and moto plugged the hole makingbit possible to root. but P3 posted they didn't plug very good so his team is working on getting it rooted. The next leak is. .892


eraursls1984 said:


> Has there been any updates released, or leaks yet?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

moosc said:


> Not true on the X we flashed radios from other leaked os.


When I had the X you couldn't, you could flash an update with an updated radio and then run roms based on the update but you couldn't go back.


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I have updated radio with forever root.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Updated to .893 OTA with forever root and everything running smooth. Rocking [R3]BLURR3D 2.0 NOW. New radio is CMDA_N_03.1C.57R vs 50R stock


----------



## santinelli (Oct 22, 2011)

dch921 said:


> Updated to .893 OTA with forever root and everything running smooth. Rocking [R3]BLURR3D 2.0 NOW. New radio is CMDA_N_03.1C.57R vs 50R stock


ok, so I have to ask.... How? I'm running blurr3d 2.0 as well which is based off 893, and yet I'm still on 50R....


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Because if u didn't flash 893 first then u don't get the radio and kernal. With 2.0 he just took software. So u need to get 893 first then reflash 2.0


santinelli said:


> ok, so I have to ask.... How? I'm running blurr3d 2.0 as well which is based off 893, and yet I'm still on 50R....


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

